# Maybe moving to Irapuato



## wiseone600 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hello all

I might be moving to Irapuato as a teacher for a school called Colegio Alpa. Can anyone give me any info of what it is like there, or who is teaching there or has taught there?

Thank you!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

wiseone600 said:


> Hello all
> 
> I might be moving to Irapuato as a teacher for a school called Colegio Alpa. Can anyone give me any info of what it is like there, or who is teaching there or has taught there?
> 
> Thank you!


I can't, but I can suggest that you check out this website for expat teachers: Job Discussion Forums :: Index.


----------



## wiseone600 (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks, I will


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

wiseone600 said:


> Thanks, I will


Good luck. Let us know what happens. Moving from Hong Kong to Irapuato would be quite a change for you, I would imagine!

I found this information on Wikipedia. It sounds like Irapuato might be a nice place to live: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irapuato,_Guanajuato


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Strawberry capital of Mexico. That's about all.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

There's not much in Irapuato besides those strawberries. It is cursed by being so close to Guanajuato or San Miguel de Allende for culture and Leon or Celaya for big cities. All the cultural events go to one of the other cities and big business generally chooses Leon. 

On the other hand, there's nothing particularly bad about Irapuato either.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

circle110 said:


> There's not much in Irapuato besides those strawberries. It is cursed by being so close to Guanajuato or San Miguel de Allende for culture and Leon or Celaya for big cities. All the cultural events go to one of the other cities and big business generally chooses Leon.
> 
> On the other hand, there's nothing particularly bad about Irapuato either.


In the early-mid 1990s I was part of a team which worked with General Motors workers at the company's Mexico City assembly plant ... as the company prepared to shut-down the plant and relocate to Silao ... near Leon (and Guanajuato). Many of the Mexico City supervisory staff who had accepted job relocation offers (rather than being discharged/liquidated) moved to Irapuato. Irapuato was seen to be a better, more middle-class option than Leon.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

This discussion has taken place before.
I did a quick search and found two threads from people moving to Irapuato.
The start dates and initiators are:

-20 May 2011- Pam-I-Am

-14 Mar 2011-MediaShopMaven

I don't know if either active as haven't seen lately but you might want to review the threads


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Longford said:


> In the early-mid 1990s I was part of a team which worked with General Motors workers at the company's Mexico City assembly plant ... as the company prepared to shut-down the plant and relocate to Silao ... near Leon (and Guanajuato). Many of the Mexico City supervisory staff who had accepted job relocation offers (rather than being discharged/liquidated) moved to Irapuato. Irapuato was seen to be a better, more middle-class option than Leon.


If I were going to work in Silao I would choose Irapuato over Leon too. I don't care for Leon very much. 

Actually, I know several people who work in Silao and live here in Guanajuato since it's less than 15 minutes away. The GM plant is even closer. Silao centro is actually much closer to Guanajuato than to Leon, about twice as close.
I haven't measured the time between Irapuato and Silao but looking at a map it appears to be the farthest city of the three form Silao.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Locations I think I could be happy living at in the state of Guanajuato: San Miguel de Allende, Celaya and Leon. I'm not a fan of Guanajuato (city). If I thought about it for a while, there might be additional ones.


----------



## wiseone600 (Oct 25, 2012)

Thank you all for you info.


----------

